# Phenolic Resin



## jcreasey (Jun 5, 2016)

I made this pen and box set for my oldest son's birthday this weekend.
The box is made from aluminium and phenolic resin board.
The pen is made from stainless steel and phenolic resin board.
The board is used in skateboard ramps.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful workmanship for sure! This is indeed a special pen!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow, very creative!  It all works very well together. Definitely one to be proud of!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 5, 2016)

Great job on both! As nice as the pen is, I think the box is outstanding!


----------



## qquake (Jun 5, 2016)

Beyond amazing!


----------



## RKB (Jun 5, 2016)

Very nice, extremely well done.  The workmanship is amazing.  Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:

Rod


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jun 5, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mintman (Jun 5, 2016)

That is super sharp!  I really like it!


----------



## Curly (Jun 5, 2016)

That's a front pager for sure.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Rink (Jun 5, 2016)

Beautiful, great presentation.  And the brown and aluminum is very striking.  It looks like there are two channels inside the box...one for the pen, and one for...???


----------



## jcreasey (Jun 5, 2016)

Rink said:


> Beautiful, great presentation.  And the brown and aluminum is very striking.  It looks like there are two channels inside the box...one for the pen, and one for...???



I was going to do two pens but I ran out of time.
I might make him a fountain pen for christmas 

It would have been really nice to have just milled out a nice open space for nick knacks, but it's very slow going to cut that stuff.  You have to be very careful of heat as the epoxy lets go if it gets warm, so I just settled for two pen slots.

This is the second one of these boxes I have made.  I think I will have to do another one now as I have a bunch of ideas about how to make it better next time.


----------



## budnder (Jun 7, 2016)

That is sweet!


----------



## Larry EC (Jun 10, 2016)

The pen and box will be an heirloom.  What a wonderful gift.  You are an artist.


----------



## OOPS (Jun 10, 2016)

I really don't know which I like better..... the pen or the box!  That box is gorgeous.  Wow, you really have a beautiful piece there.  That is definitely a heirloom.  Your son should love it.


----------



## Arbetlam (Jun 10, 2016)

he will love it!


----------



## triw51 (Jun 10, 2016)

Fantastic workmanship I am sure your son will be bragging on this one!  Did you choose this material because he skateboards?


----------



## Bill78 (Jun 11, 2016)

Stunning! Can't decide whether the box or the pen is the best - but together ...... brilliant.


----------



## OZturner (Jun 13, 2016)

Outstanding Craftsmanship John,
Incredible Concept, Executed to Perfection.
Congratulations, and Hat's Off to You.
Brian.


----------



## jcreasey (Jun 14, 2016)

triw51 said:


> Fantastic workmanship I am sure your son will be bragging on this one!  Did you choose this material because he skateboards?



Haha, no I used it once before and it came out really nice, so I wanted to try it again.  His youngest brother is the skate board rider.

Thanks everyone for the amazing comments!


----------



## jeff (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## jcreasey (Jun 14, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!
Thankyou very much!!!!!!!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 14, 2016)

very nice - love the box!


----------



## Troutlet (Jun 14, 2016)

Very impressive.  Beautiful.

Kirby


----------



## edlea (Jun 14, 2016)

Stunning.


----------



## Rink (Jun 14, 2016)

jcreasey said:


> Rink said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful, great presentation.  And the brown and aluminum is very striking.  It looks like there are two channels inside the box...one for the pen, and one for...???
> ...




Great idea, an extra slot for a later pen!  My son has a CNC and I toyed with the idea of CNC'ing pen boxes of various types, but no ideas as nice as what you've done. Simply stunning.


----------



## jcreasey (Jun 14, 2016)

Rink said:


> jcreasey said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea, an extra slot for a later pen!  My son has a CNC and I toyed with the idea of CNC'ing pen boxes of various types, but no ideas as nice as what you've done. Simply stunning.
> ...


----------



## peterpiper (Jun 16, 2016)

Must be a contender for set of the year
pete


----------

